

Ask HN : For what are you using Amazon mechanical turk? - dan_sim

I was reading submission here and saw that : " when we showed that video to a random sample of 100 people in Amazon Mechanical Turk, 80 were interested enough to give us their contact info" on http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=453303 .<p>That's an interesting use of Amazon mechanical turk.<p>What do you use it for?
======
queensnake
I've heard of a use, of gathering a text corpus of a certain type, eg "find an
example of text where someone is unsure and asking for advice on something".

------
dan_sim
I remember the story spammer using mechanical turk to solve CAPTCHA.

